# Retrofit R-Line Wheel Arch Trim



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Has anyone retrofitted the R-Line wheel well trim pieces? 

I was at the dealer comparing them and it seems that the R-line should bolt up just fine. The R-Line wheel arches are extended out a bit for the wide R-Line wheels.
R-Line:








Normal:








Another shot of the R-Line trim:









The only problem area would be on the front trim pieces behind the wheel. On the normal tiguan's trim it would be plastic, but on the R-Line it is body color painted plastic. Wouldn't be hard to do matte grey vinyl wrap or something so it matches the rest of the lower panels. 
R-Line:








Normal:









I broke my front fender trim pieces when I was changing the headlights so I need to replace them this summer. The fender trim pieces on this car are a one time use thing and if you pull them too hard they break instead of unclipping. Thinking on going the R-Line route if it's possible. It would give the tiguan a much more aggressive stance. 

It appears the part numbers for the R-Line trim pieces are: 
Left Front: 5NN-854-731-9B9
Right Front: 5NN-854-732-9B9
Left Rear: 5NN-854-819-9B9
Right Rear: 5NN-854-820-9B9


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RocknRolla (Jul 19, 2006)

Honestly, it seems like such a minsicule difference that I can hardly tell them apart, but if you need to replace them, then why not.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

RocknRolla said:


> Honestly, it seems like such a minsicule difference that I can hardly tell them apart, but if you need to replace them, then why not.


In person it's a lot more noticeable. Especially on the front. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

D3Audi said:


> Has anyone retrofitted the R-Line wheel well trim pieces?
> 
> 
> It appears the part numbers for the R-Line trim pieces are:
> ...


Out of curiosity where did you find the part numbers? I'm looking for the part number for the non-Rline trim. Jim Ellis VW used to have an online parts catalog where you could look things up but it looks like they've changed their website.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

I don't think they'd fit based on the body lines towards the bottom near rocker panels. 

I'm hoping somebody comes up with subtle wheel arch flares though, kind of like the BMW:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jimothy cricket said:


> I don't think they'd fit based on the body lines towards the bottom near rocker panels....


So, you think that any of the metal body panels are different?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

There is no difference in part numbers between r-line and non r-line model fenders. This would indicate that arches should fit.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> There is no difference in part numbers between r-line and non r-line model fenders. This would indicate that arches should fit.


I stand corrected! But does this mean they do not in fact stick out further? Could just be variance in fitment


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> There is no difference in part numbers between r-line and non r-line model fenders. This would indicate that arches should fit.


That’s odd. I was just at the dealership and because of this thread, I looked at an SE Tiguan in the showroom and the arches were NOTICEABLY more flat and flush with the painted metal than on my R-Line. When I went back to mine I looked and sure enough they stuck out at least twice as much as the non-R-Line. Not sure how the part numbers could be identical and there be that much difference in flare.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Savvv said:


> That’s odd. I was just at the dealership and because of this thread, I looked at an SE Tiguan in the showroom and the arches were NOTICEABLY more flat and flush with the painted metal than on my R-Line. When I went back to mine I looked and sure enough they stuck out at least twice as much as the non-R-Line. Not sure how the part numbers could be identical and there be that much difference in flare.


Fenders are the same, not the flare!


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

They have to be different as the VW splash guards do not fit on the R-Line.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Savvv said:


> That’s odd. I was just at the dealership and because of this thread, I looked at an SE Tiguan in the showroom and the arches were NOTICEABLY more flat and flush with the painted metal than on my R-Line. When I went back to mine I looked and sure enough they stuck out at least twice as much as the non-R-Line. Not sure how the part numbers could be identical and there be that much difference in flare.


I was talking about *fender* part numbers. I was just trying to point out that you don't need to replace anything else if you want R-Line arches, simply buy R Line arches and replace them.


----------

